# Blinklicht in SFC programmieren mit Codesys V3



## C_V3 (11 Mai 2012)

Ausgang blinken in Schrittkette??


----------



## drfunfrock (12 Mai 2012)

```
VAR
  timer : TON;
  counter : INT := 1;
END_VAR

timer(PT:=t#200ms,IN:=not timer.Q);

if timer.Q and counter<7 then 
  if (counter mod 2) = 0 then
     lampe := false; 
  else
    lampe := true;
  counter := counter + 1;
end_if
```


----------



## C_V3 (12 Mai 2012)

danke...............


----------



## C_V3 (12 Mai 2012)

danke.........................


----------



## Gerri (23 Mai 2012)

VAR  timer : TON;  t : time := T#200ms;END_VARtimer(PT:=t,IN:=not timer.Q);Ausgang := timer.ET < timer.PT/2;


----------

